# voltaje de referencia



## hisaac (Abr 22, 2007)

hola:

Estoy haciendo un proyecto con un PIC pero tengo un problema con los voltajes de referencia....
yo necesito un voltaje de 50mV para poder trabajar y uno de 2.60V...

Lo intente poner lo voltajes con potenciometros ajustandolo que me diera los voltajes que necesito pero al momento que los calibro y al momento que los uso ya se me dajustaron y afectaa mi programa el voltaje tiene que ser exacto o los mas preciso posible...

Que podria usar para lograrlo.... espero su cordial respuesta


----------



## jona (Abr 22, 2007)

en ves de usar potenciometros usa Resistencias fijas.
calibra ese potenciometro q tienes en la tension q necesites,
no lo muevas para nada,y toma con el tester en ohmetro su valor ohmico.
de esta manera la lectura q demostrara el tester es el valor de la resistencia.
saludos


----------



## OscarWeekend (Abr 23, 2007)

Hola. Un comentario sobre las conversiones análogo - digitales en PICS. Por años estuve trabajando con PICs y te paso mi experiencia. Al usar un 7805 o un LM317 para alimentar la PIC, sucede a veces que el voltaje de alimentación varía ocasionalmente por fluctuaciones en la AC de alimentación, dando variaciones de 4.91 a 4.96 volts de alimentación (Que en este ejemplo son 50 mV..!). 

Al usar los comparadores, divisores de voltaje por resistencia o la misma referencia de voltaje interno de la PIC, hay cierto error al realizar la conversión análogo digital. Este error debe ser considerado a la hora del diseño. Recuerda que cada 4.88 mV representa 1/1024 en una conversión análogo digital de 10 bits en la PIC.. saludos.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola hisaac, yo que tu usaría una referencia de precisión ajustable, como el LM385Z por ejemplo es el que uso siempre y ademas es muy economico, y para la calibración del mismo usa trimpots de 20 vueltas. La verdad nunca he tratado de obtener 50 mV con el, pero de entrada te servira para generar la referencia de 2.60 V con precision aceptable.

Mira la hoja tecnica, puede servirte

jona: tu idea de usar resistencias fijas no es mala, puede que si el valor que le arroja no es muy raro, con suerte las encuentre con tolerancia de 1%, pero creo que casi nunca es asi, de ahi el uso de los trimpots para los ajustes criticos en este tipo de aplicaciones.  

Saludos,


----------

